# Goose Reports



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

Geese

Iâ€™ve been in Garwood since Thursday. Butch told me he had geese flying both north and south all day today while he was working in the field. I went out this evening and also had wave after wave of geese coming over for a hour. In Eagle Lake this morning and there were geese from Hall Ranch Road all the way to Lissie. There are more geese than Iâ€™ve seen in a long time and Iâ€™ve been guiding since the early 90â€™s. Usually you see them early or late in the day but not to often have I seen them flying everywhere all day 

Grand Poobah


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*wow*



grand poobah said:


> Geese
> 
> Iâ€™ve been in Garwood since Thursday. Butch told me he had geese flying both north and south all day today while he was working in the field. I went out this evening and also had wave after wave of geese coming over for a hour. In Eagle Lake this morning and there were geese from Hall Ranch Road all the way to Lissie. There are more geese than Iâ€™ve seen in a long time and Iâ€™ve been guiding since the early 90â€™s. Usually you see them early or late in the day but not to often have I seen them flying everywhere all day
> 
> Grand Poobah


that's exciting, I'm not a goose hunter anymore but I remember when Eagle Lake was the goose capital of the world. must be cold weather up north pushing them in. :texasflag


----------

